# i7 laptop for < 50k



## prvprv (Feb 21, 2012)

*got asus i7 laptop. now need a LED monitor*

I Need a 2nd gen core i7 laptop


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
  <50k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

  d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
  e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

 India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell, HP, asus
b. Dislike: 


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

 Programming, testing (Java, Android, running emulators etc)
 Watching 720p movies

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

mostly i will leave it at my desk

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

No gaming.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

3 - 4 hrs

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

I will buy from a retailer only. Not sure about online purchase.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Minimum Windows 7 Home Premium ( will be happy if I get Win 7 Professional )

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
not less than 1366 X 7**

**********************
**********************

Edit:

Got ASUS x53sc 223D for 42.7 k.

Please suggest me a good 23" LED monitor with HDMI input.
I want to connect it to my Asus laptop
Budget < 10k

Suggest 22" also

Acer 22" LED costs 7.7k is it a good display?
How is the quality of AOC monitors?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want high storage and decent graphics.
Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN 
Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570
For High graphics memory:-
Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570 (59-315953) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

If you want a lot of ram + great graphics + great value for money (RECOMMENDED) :-
Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D
Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

+ 1 for k53sv total value for money


----------



## rajeevk (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya, Asus is a good choice with best features in that range.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 21, 2012)

But I have to spend another 6k+ for Win 7 OS for Asus model. 
Please suggest some other model with less or no graphics card with preinstalled win 7 OS. 

How is the after sales service for these three brands samsung, lenovo, asus??


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 21, 2012)

prvprv said:


> But I have to spend another 6k+ for Win 7 OS for Asus model.
> Please suggest some other model with less or no graphics card with preinstalled win 7 OS.
> 
> How is the after sales service for these three brands samsung, lenovo, asus??



Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN Laptop
Great if you want os.You can store a lot of data as it houses a 1TB hard drive.

Samsungs sales and service is good.
some complaints with lenevo
a lot of problem with ASUS.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN Laptop
> Great if you want os.You can store a lot of data as it houses a 1TB hard drive.
> 
> Samsungs sales and service is good.
> ...



get this model if you can spend a little more than 50k it come with os win 7 home premium


Asus K Series K53SV-SX521V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2012)

Only one suggest for you from my side.
Get Asus X Series X53SC-SX223D.It comes with a 4GB RAM and you can upgrade it whenever you want.
And if you add OS + extra RAM then also it won't cost you more than 50k.This is the best for you.
Don't go for Asus K Series K53SV-SX521V because you are not into gaming and you don't need a very good graphic card.


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

Have a look at this. This model is out of stock in flipkart but you can try local shops.

Toshiba Satellite P Series P750


----------



## prvprv (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions.

Will be getting Asus X Series X53SC-SX223D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
+win 7 professional + 4GB extra RAM + bag + wireless kb, mouse + McAfee AV for around 51k tomorrow at Ameerpet, Hyderabad. 

I will post full details tomorrow.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^^
Try to bargain some more...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you bargain from online stores too ??


----------



## prvprv (Feb 23, 2012)

@aroraanant sure i will


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Can you bargain from online stores too ??



no you cant


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Can you bargain from online stores too ??



No one can't.
And I hope you know that too.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 24, 2012)

havn't bought the ASUS yet, but I saw this lenovo Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570 (59-315953) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook at croma yesterday priced @51k.
It has some additional macro keys for changing the system settings on the go.
One feature is something like duster mode. if you click a button it will clean the dust off the processor fan etc.

But i am not sure about the quality and service of lenovo over Asus.
What do you say friends?
Which one should I go for?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

Chose Asus over lenovo.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 24, 2012)

Even I suggest you to pick Asus over Lenovo



prvprv said:


> One feature is something like duster mode. if you click a button it will clean the dust off the processor fan etc.



This is marketing gimmick as it is not possible to remove to dust with a click of a button.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> No one can't.
> And I hope you know that too.



Yes I know that but when you said op to bargain and links were of online stores I got kinda confused.

Ontopic
I vote for asus.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

I said bargain a lil more after the OP posted that he is getting it for 51k from local market.Please read the post no. 10 carefully.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

My bad sorry. Using forum through mobile which creates confusion.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 26, 2012)

Done. Got this *www.flipkart.com/x53sc-sx223d-core...SA--&ref=0fe8151f-ec80-45bb-9f73-843eb57a5a2d for 42.7k with an additional 4GB RAM from VSL Laptops Zone, Ameerpet. No OS for now.
Thanks for all your suggestions friends.

When i see the left edge of the screen from 150 + degrees i can see bright white light under the edge (under left bezel). Is it a problem?

Also please tell me how to buy the extended warranty from ASUS.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^^
congrats for your new purchase.You have finally got a power packed machine 
And no its not a problem,so don't worry


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 26, 2012)

prvprv said:


> Done. Got this X53SC-SX223D / Core i7 / 4 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook for 42.7k with an additional 4GB RAM from VSL Laptops Zone, Ameerpet. No OS for now.
> Thanks for all your suggestions friends.
> 
> When i see the left edge of the screen from 150 + degrees i can see bright white light under the edge (under left bezel). Is it a problem?
> ...



congrats bro


----------



## prvprv (Mar 6, 2012)

Please suggest me a good 23" LED monitor with HDMI input.
I want to connect it to my Asus laptop
Budget < 10k

Suggest 22" also

Acer 22" LED costs 7.7k is it a good display?
How is the quality of AOC monitors?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

AOC monitors are fine. I own a 22" 1080p. Look in the config thread and go for anyone suggested there.


----------

